# Travel cots



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all,

We are going on a few great British mini breaks this year with Loretta. 
We are borrowing a travel cot which comes with a very thin mattress. I was looking at buying a thicker one. You can get one for £30 that's 7cm deep on Amazon. 
Does anyone have any experience of using travel cots? Also this mattress is a bit smaller than the travel cot. Do you think it will matter if there are gaps? I don't want her falling down the sides! But I can't find any that are the right measurements. 

Our first mini break is next month and just don't know what to do. Buy the thicker but smaller mattress or just let her sleep on the thin one it comes with. I can't imagine that would be comfy and I want her to sleep as well as poss obviously!

Hope there's someone who can help whose had experience of using travel cots

Thanks

Lorella xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi lorella,
We've got a travel cot which was given to us by someone who couldn't work out how to put it up!! Little pink (now nearly 14 months)has slept over night in it and a few naps at granny's on just the thin mattress. She also slept in a similar one overnight at a premier inn.  Night time sleeps don't seem to be a problem I think because she is such a good sleeper, but daytime naps are not so good, I think because of the lack of space and uncomfortable mattress. We are going to buy her a new bigger cot with a thicker mattress as we're having 2 holidays in the uk and like you, want her to sleep.  I would say go for the thicker mattress if you can but check it can be returned before you order in case it is far too small when it comes.  You could perhaps wedge a sheet / towel round the edges if needs be? Hope that helps and enjoy your holidays 😊


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

The first time we went away our thicker mattress hadn't arrived so we took our usual bedding (which we would have done anyway) which was bigger than the travel mattress, folded up a quilt so it was lovely and thick and put it on top of the thinner mattress. The bedding prevented it from moving. Wee man absolutely loved it and we had no trouble with him sleeping.

Our thicker mattress is slightly smaller than our travel cot so we still take our larger bedding and as sq suggested we roll up towels and put them inside the bedding to fill the gap. That way they too can't move. 

When home, if wee man is having a particularly bad day we fill the travel cot with balls and us it as a ball pit. Its quite a big travel cot and the deepness means he can really bury himself which seems to help him regulate himself.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We've used a travel cot a few times, each time we were somewhere that provided spare bedding so I just folded it into a rectangle to fit the cot. Little pink looked so comfy! I agree, the standard mattress they come with are rubbish!


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

same here, we used a toddler duvet folded and put on top of the thin mattress and then a fitted cot sheet over the top of that to hold it all in place. worked a treat. Enjoy your mini breaks


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks ladies. Full of great ideas as always. 
I like the idea of saving money and not buying a mattress if I can help it.  Great idea about the duvets. I've got 2 for Loretta that she's not using yet. 

I'm gonna go over to my mums this afternoon ( she has the travel cot) and try it out with 2 duvets and a fitted cot sheet over the top! Exciting!

Xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I think that'll work perfectly and she'll be snug as a bug!!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Well that worked a treat ( fingers crossed!)
I put the 2 duvets on top and then fitted sheet over the top of them and then plonked Loretta in. She started bouncing up and and down all over the place and giggling! Last time I put her in ( on what can only be described as lightly padded wooden slats!) she cried. 

Problem solved. 

Thanks so much ladies xxx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I think travel cot mattresses are available in two standard sizes and toysrus/babiesrus sell both sizes for around £20.  You can measure the cot and then order as a click and collect.  The good thing is that they have a zippable cover which can be removed and washed so great in case of any leaky nappies.


----------

